
Ask HN: Would you block ads if - quirkafleeg3
I, like many here, use adblock. However, I would not use it if ads were vetted independently to ensure they were not deceptive and (most importantly) to ensure they didn&#x27;t collect your data (whether that be the ad or ad tech provider collecting  data). My question is this: would you do the same?
======
mtmail
That's basically the premise of
[https://adblockplus.org/](https://adblockplus.org/) with their
[https://adblockplus.org/en/acceptable-
ads](https://adblockplus.org/en/acceptable-ads) isn't it?

~~~
bradknowles
Regretfully, not.

Adblockplus.org is just trying to capitalize on the name and their ability to
slide advertising under the door, and they’re trying to whitewash the fact by
claiming to serve only trustworthy ads.

I would say that Brave’s Attention Token is a better implementation of the OP
concept.

